# Looking into buying a small portable hydrolic bandsaw mill



## 2treeornot2tree (Jun 10, 2012)

I been tossing around the idea of getting a small portable hydrolic bandsaw mill. I get some tree customers that would like logs milled, so i was thinking i could make some money milling there logs and be able to hobby mill for me. I have been looking at woodmizers website. I was looking at a LT35 mill. Does anyone own on of these mills? The dealer quoted me like $22,000 for a new one, but they said they have a 1990 lt40 mill for sale for $11,000. But they also gave me a quote on a new lt40 and it was only $27,000

Guess what i am asking is:

Is the used lt40 mill a good deal. It seems like it would be priced a little high for being that old. Dealer said it has about 400 hrs on it, but the motor looks newer. They are selling it for another guy, and he told them to just sell it and not go over it at all. Which that makes me nurvous. What would be somethings to look for being weared that would need to be replaced.

Or should i just go with the new LT35 mill with the newer style log dogs (or whatever you call them), and clamps.

Thanks for all your insite.


----------



## scor440 (Jun 10, 2012)

Dont go through it is a red flag to me .There are more than used Woodmizer out there.Get the owners number and call him and see if he will give you info on the mill.Price is out of line for 20 years old.


----------



## mikeb1079 (Jun 10, 2012)

the used lt40 for 11k is about right IF it has hydraulics. i've been looking pretty heavily at used lt40's (i wouldn't bother to buy one without hydraulics) and the used range is something like 10 to 20k depending on options and age. you're the only one who can answer your question about new vs used. depends if you mind fiddling and tinkering to get an older piece of equipment up to snuff.....


----------



## Leroy in Kansas (Jun 10, 2012)

Sounds a bit expensive to me also. Just to let ya know, I bought an Incraft/baker, all hydrolic that had 165hrs on it, with diesel engine, and gave 6k. Can cut 18 ft on it. It's also a 1990. Havn't had a bit of problem with it yet. 

Incraft was bought out by Baker just about that time.


----------



## mad murdock (Jun 10, 2012)

Leroy in Kansas said:


> Sounds a bit expensive to me also. Just to let ya know, I bought an Incraft/baker, all hydrolic that had 165hrs on it, with diesel engine, and gave 6k. Can cut 18 ft on it. It's also a 1990. Havn't had a bit of problem with it yet.
> 
> Incraft was bought out by Baker just about that time.



You got a smokin deal on that one!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jun 10, 2012)

One of the pluses with a new mill is its new with a warranty. The used one is cheaper, but 20 years old, and i would have to find my own financing for it. The new one, woodmizer will finance for me.


----------



## Dave Boyt (Jun 11, 2012)

I'd want to take a pretty good look at a used mill that old. I ran an older model TimberHarvester for quite a while (full hydraulic), and was constantly fighting with bad contacts on switches, leaking hydraulic lines, broken chains, and other problems. I'd haul it 40 miles to a customer's site only to have to bring it home to work on it. Not saying that the WoodMizer isn't a good deal, just be aware of the possible problems. I finally sold it and got a Norwood manual sawmill, and don't miss the hydraulics nearly as much as I thought I would. They have optional hydraulics that you can add to it at any time. Lots of other mills out there besides WoodMizer!


----------



## gemniii (Jun 11, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> One of the pluses with a new mill is its new with a warranty. The used one is cheaper, but 20 years old, and i would have to find my own financing for it. The new one, woodmizer will finance for me.


Just for a dose of reality - How much do you expect to get per board foot? How many board feet do you expect to cut? Do the customers have the facilities for drying the wood? What is YOUR time worth per hour? ETC. ETC. ETC.

Right now, since 2009, and for the near forseeable future lumber markets are DEPRESSED.

Not trying to throw water on your plans.

Have you tried teaming up with a sawyer in your area that already has the equipment?

I note you used the term "only $27,000". If that amount is minor to you by all means go for the LT35. The economy could use the stimulus


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jun 11, 2012)

I was planning on doing mostly custom sawing for customers that have logs to saw. I wasn't. Reaally planing on seliing much lumber, but maybe some. It is more of something of interest tto me that trying to make a living doing it. I was tossing around the idea of getting a alaska mill, but am having a hard time spending $1000 on one. 

How well do the alaska mills work for cutting boards? It seems like most of the times I see people using a alaska mill, they seem to just be making slabs, which then you would have to rip them into dim with a table saw.


----------



## Dave Boyt (Jun 11, 2012)

In my case, the wide slabs are worth more to custom furniture makers, so that's what I cut. I use an Alaskan mill for logs too big for my band mill (more than 34" diameter). The way to cut boards with the chain saw mill is to square the log into a cant, then slice off the boards. You just have to take the time to get everything square. I think you'd be happier with a band mill. A manual band mill might be a good fit for you. The Alaska mill is slow, puts a lot of wear on your saw, and burns through at least ten times as much fuel as a band mill. It also takes a kerf three times as wide as a band mill, so you lose a 1" board as sawdust for every four you cut.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Jun 11, 2012)

I have an '88 LT40HD that has about 3500 hrs on it. I would say that if the '90 mill is clean and not rusted up then the price is pretty fair. Parts are affordable and the mill isn't too hard to work on. About the only things that can't be dealt with is a bent frame or severe rust. I would have the dealer do a pre-buy inspection and then you will know where it stands. Should only cost a couple of hundred for the inspection itself. Which dealer are you talking to ?

All the wear items can be replaced as needed and there are a number of upgrade kits available to keep it fairly modern as well. I still feel that the WM is the best built of the portable mills.

Rick


----------



## showrguy (Jun 11, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> I been tossing around the idea of getting a small portable hydrolic bandsaw mill. I get some tree customers that would like logs milled, so i was thinking i could make some money milling there logs and be able to hobby mill for me. I have been looking at woodmizers website. I was looking at a LT35 mill. Does anyone own on of these mills? The dealer quoted me like $22,000 for a new one, but they said they have a 1990 lt40 mill for sale for $11,000. But they also gave me a quote on a new lt40 and it was only $27,000
> 
> Guess what i am asking is:
> 
> ...



hey 2tree,
i know a guy local that said he's selling his portable mill, not sure of the age, but if ya like shoot me a pm and i can tell you how to contact him..
he mills logs for a living, but recently opened a winery so he's getting out of milling.......... last time we talked his winery was doing very well..
i see your in lancaster.... about 45 minutes from me..
chuck


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jun 11, 2012)

Heading out to Woodmizers PA asc in the am to check out some mills. They are going over mill operations with a guy that just bought a mill.


----------

